# Ocean - battery-powered pocket sized wireless server



## PacketMan (Nov 2, 2016)

Hmmmmm, I wonder. And if I did get it working, what would I do with it? 

http://www.techworm.net/2016/01/oce...ery-powered-pocket-sized-wireless-server.html


----------

